# Boy gets betta stuck in p****!



## TDI-line (4 Sep 2008)

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/p ... ?news=1773


----------



## eoto (4 Sep 2008)

lol - thats classic


----------



## JamesM (4 Sep 2008)

What in the blue hell?


----------



## Dan Crawford (4 Sep 2008)

ha ha, top draw! maybe he'd be "betta" off going for a wiz without a flippin fish in his hand hey?!


----------



## TDI-line (4 Sep 2008)

All sounds very fishy to me.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (4 Sep 2008)

What. The Hell. I just don't want to think abou that.


----------



## Mr Bee (4 Sep 2008)

What an idiot!

I don't for one second believe that explanation..... how many people while cleaning their tank hold their fish in their hand.... and then go for a pee still holding the fish.

And what sort of aim must he have to drop the fish into the 'pee stream' so that it could swim up it??

Naaahhhhh.... NO WAY is that true!!


----------



## SunnyP (4 Sep 2008)

Another question... How the hell did it fit up there? The fish must have travelled at the speed of light up his urethra


----------



## a1Matt (5 Sep 2008)

I could understand it happening if you are carrying out some of the more esoteric yoga shatkarmas in the river ganges (they have to be seen to be believed  ), but no way was that straightforward tank maintenance! There is definitely something fishy going on there   

We used to have a phrase at my last work (mainly used by my Gudjurati colleagues  ) ... 'Only in India!'


----------



## LondonDragon (5 Sep 2008)

Mr Bee said:
			
		

> And what sort of aim must he have to drop the fish into the 'pee stream' so that it could swim up it??
> Naaahhhhh.... NO WAY is that true!!


Did you watch "The Lost Land of the Jaguar"?? they show the fish and explain how they swim up the "pee stream" and then suck on the blood of the victims


----------



## a1Matt (5 Sep 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Mr Bee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I've just learn't something today then


----------



## Mr Bee (5 Sep 2008)

Was that the Nigel Marvin programme??  I thought only the Candiru (or some similar name) fish could do that - could a Betta do it??

I read it as though he dropped the fish striaght into the stream.  With the speed and momentum it was travelling with due to gravity, could it have started swimming as it landed in the stream?

I find the whole story a but dubious, the whole thing about going for a wee while holding a fish in your hand...... I mean, wouldn't you just put the fish down first?


----------



## LondonDragon (5 Sep 2008)

Mr Bee said:
			
		

> Was that the Nigel Marvin programme??  I thought only the Candiru (or some similar name) fish could do that - could a Betta do it??


It was a Candiru, maybe its a similar species and not a betta!


----------

